# Festgesetzer *** Link



## Mickael (7. August 2003)

Ich bin im Netz rumgesurft und auf einen sch.... blöden Link gelankt, der mit immer mehr Fenster erzeugt wenn ich versuche die alten Fenster zu löschen. Nun habe ich festgestellt, dass mir das Programm meine Startseite im Internet Explorer verändert hat und wenn ich diesen wieder ändere dann ist er beim Neustart des Rechners wieder da.

Wie bekomme ich den böden Link weg und wie verhindere ich diese blöden Fenster Ataken????

Betriebssystem Win2000, Internet Explorer 5

Danke für die Info


----------



## Sinac (7. August 2003)

Schau mal in der Registry rum, 1. in die Autostart einträge
und die Startpage von IE, frag mich aber nich wo die sthen 
Autostart müsste:

HKEY_LOCAL_MASCHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Current_Version\Run
sein...

Und schalte Active X aus wenns an ist!!!!

Greetz...


----------



## Sinac (7. August 2003)

Achja, wenn du sowas ganz verhindern willst:
NIMM OPERA oder MOZILLA!!!!


----------



## Mickael (8. August 2003)

Habe ich gefunden und was soll jetzt da stehen bzw. verändert werden?


----------



## Sinac (8. August 2003)

Ich kann auf dem Bild nicht alles erkennen, aber halt alles,
was gesartet wird, was du aber eingeentlih nicht installiert
hast und son kram, googel mal bei Einträgen, die dir
komisch vorkommen,
Also der Eintrag von SaveNow ist wohl son Spyware ******,
und das mit der Startseite würde ich mal sagen ist dieser
Webinstall, das komischerweise in \WINNT\Temp\Adware
liegt.
aber aufschreiben, bevor du die löscht,da kann auch was kaputt gehen!
VIel Glück!
Sinac


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (11. August 2003)

Ich würd mal Adaware und Spybot über deinen Rechner laufen lassen. Ich weiß die URL's grad nicht, aber Google findet sie bestimmt.


----------



## lohokla (11. August 2003)

Für nervige Popups ist vor allem javascript verantwortlich. Also am besten deaktivieren "Extras > Internetoptionen > Sicherheit > Stufe anpassen" (Da kannst dann auch gleich ActivX ausstellen). Manche Seiten können ohne javascript nicht richtig angezeigt werden!
Am besten ist halt wirklich ein alternatvier Browser (Opera).


----------



## Sinac (11. August 2003)

Word!


----------

